# Tornado em Sesimbra - 5 de Março 2010



## Vince (6 Mar 2010 às 09:07)

Um ou vários Tornados (conforme os testemunhos) formaram-se ontem em Sesimbra pelas 16:50/17:00 horas chegando a provocar alguns danos num bar de praia. Um utilizador do youtube, Frankas333, fez uma boa reportagem de três vídeos.







(c) Blog Ondajovem/CM Sesimbra






> Um tornado apareceu no horizonte, formou-se e foi aumentando o seu tamanho caminhando em direcção a terra. Quando finalmente chegou a terra destruiu um telhado de um bar de praia. O tornado foi visto as 16:54 e terminou pelas 17:00
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Frankas333








> *[strike]Mini[/strike] tornado atinge Sesimbra
> Os ventos fortes não provocaram vítimas ou danos materiais significativos*
> 
> Um tornado de fraca intensidade atingiu, esta sexta-feira, a região de Sesimbra, levantando as chapas que serviam de telhado a alguns edifícios junto à praia. Contudo, não provocou vítimas nem prejuízos significativos, disse à Lusa o vereador da Protecção Civil, Francisco Luís.
> ...






> *Empresário filmou tromba d'água em Sesimbra
> "A água estava a subir"*
> A tromba d' Agua que esta sexta-feira se fez sentir em Sesimbra foi captada em vídeo por Luís Miguel Santos, de 36 anos. O empresário estava a distribuir material da sua firma num bar junto à praia quando viu o cone que se erguia desde o mar até às nuvens. "Comecei a ver ainda a tromba d'água estava a 2/3 km da praia e comecei logo a filmar com o telemóvel. Pensei que fosse uma coluna de chuva no mar, que se vê muito por aqui, mas depois percebi que a água não estava a descer mas a subir", contou ao CM.
> 
> ...


----------



## actioman (6 Mar 2010 às 14:13)

Excelentes relatos e imagens! 

Acrescentaria uma correcção. Ao formar-se na água, como mostram estas excelentes imagens, chama-se Tromba de Água ou Tromba Marinha. Algumas vezes conseguem fazer pequenas incursões em terra, mas logo perdem as suas características e acabam. 

Uma boa literatura das diferenças entre ambos os fenómenos do fórum espanhol Meteored



Obrigado pela partilha desta pérola!


----------



## Vince (6 Mar 2010 às 15:20)

actioman disse:


> Acrescentaria uma correcção. Ao formar-se na água, como mostram estas excelentes imagens, chama-se Tromba de Água ou Tromba Marinha. Algumas vezes conseguem fazer pequenas incursões em terra, mas logo perdem as suas características e acabam.
> 
> Uma boa literatura das diferenças entre ambos os fenómenos do fórum espanhol Meteored



Sempre houve grande discussão e pouco consenso em redor desse tema da Tromba Marinha (Waterspout) versus Tornado. Há tornados super-celulares (gerados por um mesociclone) e há outros com diferentes géneses. No mar a maioria não são supercelulares e são tornados de fraca intensidade, EF0 ou EF1, mas também existem trombas supercelulares no mar. E em terra a mesma coisa, em Portugal muitos dos Tornados não nascem de supercelulas e quando são fracos também se poderiam então chamar landspout (trombas terrestes?) em vez de Tornados. O que se calhar não faz muito sentido.

Por causa dessas confusões todas numerosas organizações como por exemplo a NOAA ou a Royal Meteorological Society consideram que uma tromba marinha é um Tornado de qualquer forma, embora nos registos apenas o considerem como tal se tocar em Terra, registando-o como Tromba Marinha, mas não deixa de ser um Tornado. 

E eu pessoalmente concordo em chamar tornados às trombas, até porque em Portugal a confusão ainda é maior, porque "tromba de água" tem um significado completamente distinto  de Tornado na cultura popular portuguesa, significando uma chuvada diluviana, e "tromba marinha" poucos usam essa expressão.




> *NOAA:*
> 
> What is a waterspout?   *A waterspout is a tornado over water* -- usually meaning non-supercell tornadoes over water. Waterspouts are common along the southeast U.S. coast -- especially off southern Florida and the Keys -- and can happen over seas, bays and lakes worldwide. Although waterspouts are always tornadoes by definition; they don't officially count in tornado records unless they hit land. They are smaller and weaker than the most intense Great Plains tornadoes, but still can be quite dangerous. Waterspouts can overturn boats, damage larger ships, do significant damage when hitting land, and kill people. The National Weather Service will often issue special marine warnings when waterspouts are likely or have been sighted over coastal waters, or tornado warnings when waterspouts can move onshore.
> 
> http://www.spc.noaa.gov/faq/tornado/






> *Royal Meteorological Society:*
> 
> 
> TORNADO
> ...


----------



## actioman (6 Mar 2010 às 16:07)

Tudo muito certo no que dizes Vince e quem seria eu, com falta de conhecimentos e apenas um curioso, para fazer do tema uma celeuma. No entanto, eu entendo que cabe a nós em boa parte, ajudar a que a opinião geral aprenda a chamar os fenómenos pelos seus nomes correctos.
E mais além da génese e propriedades intrínsecas de cada um dos fenómenos, eu concordo que apenas pelo facto de um se formar na água e o outro em terra, tenham nomes distintos. Quanto ao nome Tromba Marinha, ai já concordo que o nome não é muito feliz, pois este tipo de fenomenologia acontece também sobre rios ou lagos.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Mar 2010 às 16:09)

É sempre uma diferença que vale a pena observar, entre uma imagem estática e os vídeos deste tipo de manifestações que mostram a sequência real das diversas fases, porque a grosso modo há características comuns a todos eles mas o fascínio por observar cada detalhe à sua passagem marca sempre essa diferença; obviamente elas existem...

Excelentes registos.


----------



## MSantos (6 Mar 2010 às 23:33)

Mas que grande registo

Seria um tornado F1? ou seria apenas um F0?


----------



## GARFEL (7 Mar 2010 às 08:30)

hora certa
local certo
telemovel com camara
ainda bem que não houve mais estragos
pena não ficar melhor documentado
mesmo assim o registo é brutal


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Mar 2010 às 23:50)




----------



## Tornado fã (3 Abr 2010 às 19:25)

Talvez fosse um F1  na escala de fuji.


----------

